# Asian timeshares - ??philippines



## squiggle (May 25, 2007)

Does anybody know where to buy or look for info for timeshare in this country - like makati -resale or new -  searched google and got links to empty sites - cant tell if still building under construction, hotel or both.

thanks


----------

